# Tips to stop pulling



## Marnie

Hi Everyone,

Had Marnie for nearly a year now and feel like she's almost a perfect little girl, if it weren't for the fact that when you take her for a walk on her lead she basically drags you along. She is mainly off the lead as she spends most walks running around the park but when you want to take her for a nice little stroll on the lead she just won't stop pulling. Any tips to get her to stop? Thanks


----------



## lady amanda

Have a look into umbillical training, If you follow the link in my signature I did a little write up on it...it can really really help with pulling.


----------



## doreen

Hi buddy is 7mths and he was really bad especially were theres people or dogs,just couldnt control him he just pulled all the time,l bought the halti head collar, which he hated went crackers until he got it off, so l took that back and got the halti harness.and it gives you a lot more control but really looks like a normal harness it is best to use with a training lead that as two clips one at each end one fastens at the front of the chest and the other fits on the top it also clips to his normal collar for extra safety,so you have control when he pulls away from you and the extra clip gives you full control l couldnt beleive the difference on the first walk its well worth a try.


----------



## flounder_1

tasty treats held in your hand by your side and given out when Marnie gives you a nice loose lead helps. Have you done any training classes? We did 2 courses of clicker training with Lolly and most of the time she walks beside me beautifully. The challenging times come when there are a group of us walking (especially children running ahead!) and I'm chatting and not giving her my full attention. I tend not to even ask her to heal much in those situations as then she's not failing or not obeying me. And when another dog is approaching of course!

Other than that and the other wonderful advice you'll get here you could consider a Halti collar, sometimes called Loose leaders I believe.


----------



## glitzydebs

Marnie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Had Marnie for nearly a year now and feel like she's almost a perfect little girl, if it weren't for the fact that when you take her for a walk on her lead she basically drags you along. She is mainly off the lead as she spends most walks running around the park but when you want to take her for a nice little stroll on the lead she just won't stop pulling. Any tips to get her to stop? Thanks


Oh the drama of the lead walk! Pushca looks like she's going uphill and on four wheel drive and I'm paranoid she's choking. I have a harness which is much better and she will heel if I carry titbits but spends the whole walk staring up at me waiting for a treat. I guess classes are the best way forward but I work funny hours so just can never get it sorted weekly.
Good luck but think it's deffo a poo thing


----------



## paul1959

Let the lead loose, as soon as it goes tight, stop, turn around and walk the other way for a few paces, takes patience but works.


----------



## JoJo

I am not a dog trainer by any means, but I do have some training posts on My Dogs Life which may help you and Amanda's umbilical training post is a fabulous read  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/puppy-buying-care/puppy-care/

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/12/17/umbilical-training/


----------



## mandym

I have used the canny collar in the past with my lot,it goes over the nose like the halti but it doesnt move up in to their eyes like the halti.They hate it to start with but it does work and makes walks far more pleasant if you have a puller.The stop pull harness works well too xxx


----------



## colpa110

The gentle leader collar also works well...although I do not like the look of
it ( it looks to much like you are muzzling a fierce dog for my liking)


----------



## Marnie

*Thank you*

That's loads of great advice for me to get stuck into
everyone. Many thanks


----------



## sharplesfamily

Luna also pulled and I didn't want this with my two boys (9 and 4) so we got a Gencon headcollar and it worked a treat from the very first walk. Even my four year old now walks her slowly and calmly without her pulling.

This short clip of my four year old with her demonstrates how good it is 



Harri x


----------



## DONNA

Hi ive tried the gencon collar which seemed fine until Buddy really started pulling as it seemed to tighten around his neck the more he pulled so decided to try the gentle leader this works better for me as it has a plastic bit that you clip to the size required so even if he does try to pull it wont tighten.dx


----------



## francesjl

I use a beapher gentle head collar as Scamp is like a husky pulling a sled when he gets going !
Got it via Amazon. It does the trick !


----------



## Emma

I have a halti for Maggie which I find great although Maggie is a bit unimpressed but getting used to it now. The lady in the pet shop that sold it is a dof trainer too and suggested using a tennis bat positioned in front of ur dogs nose, she said remove it when she is walking to heal put it back in front if she tries to go agead again. I havnt tried it but it's a new one on me. Emma x


----------

